# is all holding weight the same?



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

If i have an alpha elite set on 54 lbs with 75% let off. Lets say its around 14 lbs of holding weight. Would it feel the same as another bow, say a contender elite, set around 40 lbs, with 65% let off which would be around 14 lbs of holding weight also...?


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

14#'s is 14#'s either way, the difference you will feel will be how short the valley is on the lower let-off set up and the draw force of the different cam systems.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

the cams make it feel different.. but like 164 said 14 is 14


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well that's what I meant really. I know that a pound is a pound no matter how you measure it, but I'm asking if it would feel the same.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

that alfa elite is by far the best hoyt i ever shot.. they make a few cams for it too.. enjoy it nice rig.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have heard that 65% letoff is more forgiving than 75%. My question is, what makes it forgiving? Is it the increased holding weight, shorter valley, or what? If I have a 65% letoff bow with 14 lb. holding weight and a 75% letoff bow with 14 lb. holding weight, whats the real difference?


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Its not really more forgiving like that. Its more about 65% just seams to hold better because when you draw throught the valley it dosnt unload the bow arm as much, well thats why I have mine set at 65%.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

With 65% letoff there is also less side torque on the bow. Something has to hold that extra weight when you have 75% let off, so it's the cables. This would put more lateral torque on the riser of the bow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's not that the lower letoff is more "forgiving" (whatever that means). It's just that it's easier to maintain back tension than with the higher letoff. scottranderson is right about maintaining the load on the bow arm too. 

The high letoffs are great for hunting where you have to be prepared to hold at full draw for the animal to get into position for a good shot. But not so much for target shooting where it's too easy to relax the wrong muscles. 14 pounds is 14 pounds, but how you get there can make a difference in your overall shot.

Ray Ray, that's an interesting concept. You are right about the cables taking the load of the letoff. Have you experimented with it for use in tuning your bows? My Supra seems to be really sensitive to the torque from the cable. It also has some adjustment to the letoff. Thanks for the idea!

Allen


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

aread, I haven't experimented with it ,but since having shoulder surgery & going to a higher let off , I noticed I had more left right inconsistancies. Since putting a bent rod on my bow resembling the tilt tamer I have had little problems with left right issues. Nuts & bolts also stated that pulling harder into the wall could add some riser twist that could also cause the left right issues.


----------

